# Products/Brands that stand the test of time



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2009)

There are some products/brands that I've bought for a long time, and never really thought about it. For example:

Reeboks-I've owned a pair of Reeboks since 1985. not the same pair, but when the old ones wear out, I inevitable get a new pair. they are comfortable and last quite a long time.

Timex Ironman-I've worn digital watches since 1978, but have worn Ironman watches and their offshoots (Triathalon, Expedition, etc) since 1987. They are rugged, reliable, and have stayed the same price (@30 bucks) since I started buying them. I really like the Indiglo displays that came out in the 90s.

Bic Pens-These things are cheap, cheap, cheap, but danged if they don't last a long time. The clear ones look really cool, too.

That's just a few off the top of my head.

How 'bout y'all?


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm typically too cheap to be brand centric.

I will go with whatever is on sale, or the best deal in most cases.

There are however (once you're burned) brands that I vowed to NEVER USE AGAIN!!!

ie. Compaq


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 22, 2009)

Pentel mechanical pencils. I still have the same one's I've had since high school, and they weren't new then. They still look exactly the same too. I can go buy a brand new one today and it would look no different then they did 15 years ago.

http://www.pentel.com/catalog_product.php?id=761


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2009)

i'm kind of a milk snob. Its always been deans or fieldcrest milk, but I can't get either down here. I've tried every brand the stores in the area carry and walmart brand is closest I can get but even then it isn't as good.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Pentel mechanical pencils. I still have the same one's I've had since high school, and they weren't new then. They still look exactly the same too. I can go buy a brand new one today and it would look no different then they did 15 years ago.
> http://www.pentel.com/catalog_product.php?id=761


Funny you mention that. I used them back in college, but now I uses those Papermate click mechanical pencils. I have them scattered all over the house.

Levi's jeans-Tried other brands, but always come back to levi's. They wear well, they're frequently on sale, and I know the size that'll fit without having to try them on.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Reeboks-I've owned a pair of Reeboks since 1985. not the same pair, but when the old ones wear out, I inevitable get a new pair. they are comfortable and last quite a long time.


I'm the same way, except with Adidas tennis shoes.

I'm also pretty loyal to Apple iPods and laptops.



TouchDown said:


> There are however (once you're burned) brands that I vowed to NEVER USE AGAIN!!!
> ie. Compaq


I have a LOT more of these than I do brands that I am loyal to. For instance, Acer, Sony, Bose, and Kodak (digital...their 35mm stuff was good).


----------



## Paul S (Jul 22, 2009)

HP Calculators,

but nothing else from HP.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 22, 2009)

There are only a few things that are really product-staples in my life... in no particular order...

New Balance shoes... currently 473's... but black with minimal grey/silver/white.......

Q-tips... the cheap ones are like sticking a piece of wood in your ear... so we have to buy the real deal...

Wrangler jeans... dunno, they just work... I'm a boring person...

Pop-tarts.... no question... store brands always suck...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> Pop-tarts.... no question... store brands always suck...


Not really picky with pop-tarts, I buy whatever is the cheapest.

Doritos on the other hand, there is no comparison. Has to be the original!


----------



## cement (Jul 22, 2009)

carharts


----------



## Paul S (Jul 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I have a LOT more of these than I do brands that I am loyal to. For instance, Acer, Sony, Bose, and Kodak (digital...their 35mm stuff was good).


I think Bose is overpriced, same thing with Apple PCs (although I do like my iPod touch I got for free)



OSUguy98 said:


> Q-tipsPop-tarts





ble31980 said:


> Doritos


Agree 100%


----------



## MGX (Jul 22, 2009)

Volvo

Peugot

Toyota


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Paul S said:


> I think Bose is overpriced, same thing with Apple PCs (although I do like my iPod touch I got for free)


Bose is overpriced, overhyped crap. Apple is overpriced, overhyped...but still really cool stuff. I say as long as they keep innovating and making products that kick ass in every way, shape, and form, their price and hype are justified.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Swingline staplers - preferably red.


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Pan Peanut Butter

Salmonella be damned.


----------



## MonteBiker (Jul 22, 2009)

Converse Chuck Taylors


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

RIDGID tools.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 22, 2009)

Heinz ketchup.

And Ultra Charmin toilet paper.

And Liz Claiborne clothes, but not as much lately.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 23, 2009)

^^Yup.. Heinz and only Heinz... but when you live a stone's throw from Pittsburgh, is there anything else??



jmbeck said:


> Peter Pan Peanut Butter
> Salmonella be damned.


Same here.... but with JIF.... and not that crunchy bullshit either... considering I've had pb&amp;j almost everyday for lunch for the last 15-20 years, I've gone though alot of jars of JIF.... (why pay $5-10 everyday for lunch when you can buy a loaf of bread for $2 that lasts for 2 wks or so and a jar of peanut butter that'll last the month or so for $4... and jelly that'll do the same for about $3......)

I figure by now, my immune system can handle salmonella LOL


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

Fruit of the Loom Black Pocket Tees. I own at least 6 of them.

Miller welding equipment. Getting ready to drop $3500 on a new one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2009)

New Balance shoes - pretty much all I buy anymore. I've had a pair or two of 83's since like 03.

Columbia jackets and outdoor clothing/gear - Not as much expensive as North Face or Marmot or those swanky brands but good durable quality.

Honda cars - They run forever and don't need a whole lot of maintenance


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 23, 2009)

GLOCK

Lifestyles - have not failed me yet... that I am aware of


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> GLOCK


I'm not really loyal to Glock since I only have one, out of a large collection of guns. But if I were in a gun fight, and could only have one, it would definitely be my Glock. I would trust my life with that gun.


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 23, 2009)

Bic mechanical pencils

New Balance running shoes (they're the only brand I'll buy)

Land's End clothing


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 23, 2009)

Katiebug said:


> Bic mechanical pencils
> New Balance running shoes (they're the only brand I'll buy)
> 
> Land's End clothing



Nathan's Hot Dogs

Craftsman Tools

Gillette Razors, take it from a guy that shaves a lot, Schick should just give up.

Nike Basketball Shoes, I am still up in the air about the billion other products by Nike, but their Bball shoes are top notch.

Coleman Stoves, I have a camp stove my parents gave me, it is probably 30 years old, and I bought a new lantern last year and it is still well made, ............probably well made in China, but oh well.

Leatherman Tools, I have a PST II that is 6 years old, I carry it at work all the time and it still looks almost brand new.

Coors Light


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 23, 2009)

Anything made in Europe


----------



## Melanie11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thomasville Wood Furniture. My parents have had theirs for almost 40 years.

Hondas and Toyotas


----------



## GTjoy (Jul 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Anything made in Europe


except for any IKEA products...


----------



## z06dustin (Jul 23, 2009)

Stihl, GM (I know, right?) and Honda (motorcycles mostly).


----------



## GTjoy (Jul 23, 2009)

On a related note, what are some products that have become the standard name of similar products, or have become ingrained into the English language?

For example, Kleenex, Band-Aid, Xerox... I still say "tissue" and "photocopy", but I also say, "hey i need a kleenex" or "can you xerox this for me?" I rarely say "bandage".

I realize the Coke/soda/pop slang is a regional thing, but I think that's a valid example too.

These products will "stand the test of time" too, by living on in our vernacular.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> On a related note, what are some products that have become the standard name of similar products, or have become ingrained into the English language?
> For example, Kleenex, Band-Aid, Xerox... I still say "tissue" and "photocopy", but I also say, "hey i need a kleenex" or "can you xerox this for me?" I rarely say "bandage".
> 
> I realize the Coke/soda/pop slang is a regional thing, but I think that's a valid example too.
> ...


Google is quickly becoming synonymous with searching the internet.


----------



## GTjoy (Jul 24, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Google is quickly becoming synonymous with searching the internet.


Agreed.... And did you know if you Google "Google", you can break the internet?

(Props to anyone who knows what TV show that's from.)


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 24, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> On a related note, what are some products that have become the standard name of similar products, or have become ingrained into the English language?
> For example, Kleenex, Band-Aid, Xerox... I still say "tissue" and "photocopy", but I also say, "hey i need a kleenex" or "can you xerox this for me?" I rarely say "bandage".
> 
> I realize the Coke/soda/pop slang is a regional thing, but I think that's a valid example too.
> ...


A couple brand names that regularly come up around my office: Dumpster and Vactor


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 24, 2009)

Weber grills


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Weber grills


tru dat. My dad is has had the same weber grill (gas) for at least 15 yrs, they have only had to replace the flavor bars because they rusted out from all the use. Everything else is still working just fine.


----------



## GTjoy (Jul 24, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> A couple brand names that regularly come up around my office: Dumpster and Vactor


I didn't even know "dumpster" was originally a brand name, until now. (that's my "Learn something new every day!" for today)

I've never heard of Vactor.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 24, 2009)

Velcro is a brand name. The generic name is "hook and loop tape".


----------



## GTjoy (Jul 24, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Velcro is a brand name. The generic name is "hook and loop tape".


Ah, Velcro is a good one. I've never known it by any other name.

I wonder what they call it in other languages?


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 24, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> I've never heard of Vactor.


Vactor is a brand name for a vacuum truck. It has a big tank on the back like a water truck but it's used for vacuuming sewage, soil, drilling mud, etc.

If a sewer lift station needs to be taken out of service for a short amount of time, it is sometimes cost-effective to use Vactors instead of setting up a bypass system.

And if you absolutely have to dig immediately (no time to wait for utility locating) you can use a Vactor to remove soil without fear of breaking underground lines. :construction:


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 25, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> tru dat. My dad is has had the same weber grill (gas) for at least 15 yrs, they have only had to replace the flavor bars because they rusted out from all the use. Everything else is still working just fine.


Yup, our Weber gas grill was manufactured in 1992. My parents gave it to us three years ago. The push-button ignition stopped working about 5 years ago and we've replaced the flavorizer bars, but that grill is still going strong 17 years after my parents bought it. I suspect it'd keep going for several more years if we wanted it to (it's being retired this winter; my parents are giving us a new grill for Christmas). Weber makes one hell of a good product.

It's unfortunate that a new Weber costs so much. Mr. Bug and I simply can't justify spending $700-800 for a new one.

Also, another brand that we love is Dyson. Mr. Bug thought I was crazy when I dropped $400 on a vacuum 5 years ago, but our Dyson is one hell of a workhorse. We have a cat and a dog and I think we'd be buried in pet fur if not for the Dyson. My parents didn't believe it until I hauled it to their house. They vacuumed with their Bissel, and I followed up with the Dyson and my mom was horrified at what the Dyson picked up that her vacuum was missing.


----------



## LargoOH (Jul 25, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Pentel mechanical pencils. I still have the same one's I've had since high school, and they weren't new then. They still look exactly the same too. I can go buy a brand new one today and it would look no different then they did 15 years ago.
> http://www.pentel.com/catalog_product.php?id=761


Back in college, I used to swear by Staedtler mechanical pencils, but man did they go downhill, just a bunch of throw aways now.

Those Pentel are nice but I dont think I'd get the banana yellow one.

New Balance makes a good sneaker, nice and light.

Rockports for dress shoes, I still have and wear my red oxbloods from 97, haven't needed resoled either. Just some new laces.

Levis are not what they used to be when they were american made. I wear Wranglers now.


----------

